# Chicken or egg



## jons (Mar 3, 2013)

When I arrive here, me and my spouse quickly looked for an appartment. We found and decided to take Zest apartment Located on Hobson and Nelson. However the agent ( impression) Can't take Cash for our moving in payment, We need to have bank account and transfer it to their account.

So we went to the bank and try to open it at ANZ bank. The teller there then ask me Whether we have permanent address. We explain to her that we just arrived 2 days ago and we are staying at the hotel. we could give her our friend address who are citizen. she refuse, she require written statement from hotel or invoice Of the hotel. Since we book through travel agent, the hotel Can't issue invoice. We have to stay at our friend place for a week because we then don't have a place to stay.

We try again at different bank(ASB bank). They accept using our friend address, we don't even need to deposit any money. Everything went Smoothly after this, now we will be moving to our own apartment this week.

sorry for sounding like a rant, but I just hate ANZ bank because of this. My experience may vary with you, because you could fiund other apartment landlord does not have problem in accepting cash payment or you may met more reasonable bank officer.

In addition, just for information. I found most real estate agent do not accept tenant without a job. You may have better luck looking at appartment managed by its owner. CBD is not always the best place to start, try to look at suburb location and Chinese listing they are easier in accepting new migrant. I found North shore and mount Eden are quite convenient.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shame you had the bad experience with ANZ.

We opened two ANZ accounts whilst still in the UK so they were already in place with money in them before we arrived for the purposes of securing rented accommodation etc etc.
Didn't have any issues with them whatsoever and didn't need to prove any address where we were staying in NZ - we couldn't have done as we didn't have anywhere arranged.

Prior to our arrival in NZ we arranged an appointment with the bank to pick up our ATM cards etc which is the time they did the verification of our identities. 
We used an NZ PO bag address as our contact address without any problems.


----------



## ronaldpo (Apr 3, 2013)

What an experience you had with ANZ.
Thanks for sharing your experience in finding place to stay.

Btw jons, I would like to ask more questions to you about the immigration process.
I saw that you are an Indonesian so I would like to hear more about your immigration process experience.
Could you please send me a private message.

***No personal details***

Thanks.


----------



## jons (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry haven't check my messages lately. You could ask question, or post new topic for your case. I would rather we share the information for people here. If I could answer I will do my best.

First thing I do is applying online, at that time I have about 140 points. I don't apply from NZ embassy in Indonesia because they are asking bunch of documents that's not needed if you apply directly. SMC Overview

The rest is pretty similar to other people who apply in this forum.


----------

